# Be the dragon in this gritty modern Earth urban fantasy game - Lex Draconis!



## Higher Grounds (Jan 19, 2019)

Howdy y'all! I'm an indie game designer and owner of Higher Grounds Publishing. So far, players love Modern RPG, and the next installment in the Modernverse is Kickstarting now! Lex Draconis places you in the claws and scales of one of the shattered dragon tribes, forced to reconcile your mortal lives with your newly awakened draconic soul. As you discover your powers, you'll quickly realize that the dragon is seductive, and threatens to steal away everything from your mortal life that you knew and loved. The thirst for power and wealth is real, and forces you to answer the burning question: 

​*What would you sacrifice for power?* 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/highergrounds/lex-draconis-be-the-dragon​


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 19, 2019)

Your post is largely invisible to some.  Here’s why and how to fix it:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?348563-Dark-Text-on-a-Dark-Background-Tutorial


----------



## Higher Grounds (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks Dannyalcatraz! I had no idea. 

Update # 3 is up! Truths And Lies About the Dragons of Lex Draconis!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/highergrounds/lex-draconis-be-the-dragon/posts/2400692


----------



## Higher Grounds (Feb 7, 2019)

Three days left to back Lex Draconis!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/highergrounds/lex-draconis-be-the-dragon


----------

